# What is your older puppy like in the evenings?



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Around 8-9pm everynight I just dread becuase Daisy turns into a little terrior. She has never been one to just settle down in the evenings. She wants to go outside a million times, she barks at nothing, she kicks her ball under the couch non-stop so we have to get up and dig our arms under to grab it, ... it is just non-stop unenjoyment. Every evening is like this. We cannot wait until about 9:15 when we finally put her to bed in the basement and can finally have some peace. 

Is your pup like that too or does he/she calm down later in the evenings? Daisy has never in the last 5 months been one to just get up on the couch and just lay. She is not a napper at all - she goes, goes, goes all day long! 

Shew...she is tiring us out


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Ollie who is now 2 1/2 used to have a mad hour some people call them zoomers ,he would run round non stop and then flop . Millie our 12 week old is on the go from 7pm till she goes to bed ,i am doing exactly the same as you n,however her and Ollie are at it to so double trouble ,hes batting his ball under everything going tv stand ,settee,etc and then they are running around playing and growling etc ,its very exhausting ,i keep looking at the clock waiting for 10pm 
.
its akk good fun but unfortunatley just at the time when we want to settle down 
lynda


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - our first pup, Ruby was just like this, she was up at 5am and didn't stop until about 10:30pm every night!

She was much better by 6 or seven months, maybe a bit older.

She may just need more exercise during the day?

It didn't make any difference with Ruby, but now everyone comments on how calm and still she is. They think Pepper is the mad one, but she is easy compared to how Ruby was!

Ian


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

SNAP!!! I have one of those.He settles down about 9.30,prior to that he's a whirling dervish.Bought him a talking ball yesterday(BIG mistake)and the racket last night was unbelievable...............tonight the ball will be missing.Never mind, they all grow up.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is 18months now and still does the batting the ball under sofas etc... 

When he was around 5 months old he used to go nuts as soon as I'd put the kids to bed and sat down on the sofa. It was like he knew the kids were out the way and he was saying "my turn now, play with me". I would play for about 30mins and then when I tried to stop he just didn't want to! I tried ignoring him, time outs etc and nothing really worked until I changed tack. Instead of general play I turned the 30mins into training sessions. I would get the treats out and teach him new stuff or practice stuff he already knew. He had my attention and was mentally and physically tiring himself out. I think mentally tiring them out is the key point here. I found once we stopped he was ready to settle and I usually offered him a tasty longer lasting treat to chew on (pigs ear or smiler).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

If Saffi is restless in the evenings we take her out for a walk or play fetch in the garden - she normally tires out quite quickly.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help and advice. Daisy gets walks and we play ball with her what seems like ALL day long. We just cannot tire her out. I am going to try the training sessions in the evenings and see if I can mentally wear her out


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

We call Betty duracell dog as she just keeps on going...yesterday we took her for a three hour walk , coming home at around 7.30pm....she still didn't crash out until almost 11pm...Ted settles much more easily...I think it is just a case of different dogs have different natures.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I'd forgotten Wilf used to want to play in the late evening,either tugging toys or playing fetch....He must have only done while he was little cos I'd forgotten . Mable used to potter around at one point where you were never sure if she wanted to go out etc she just would nt settle but again that's when she was....4/5/6 months old xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm afraid I must have a the odd ball of cockapoo's. Millie is quite chilled out all evening. She wandered in and out a bit, but generally dozes. Enjoys a treat. Sometimes asks to love hug my leg. Oh and has a cuddle with hubby for all of 1 minute.

When it comes to bedtime, I let her out in the garden at just after 10 so she has a wee . sometimes it is difficult to get her back in and she want to explore and play, but I have a few tricks up my sleeve to entice her back in.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine just sleeeeeeeeeep all evening now, maybe change position or spots that's all x


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Sammy is also quiet chilled in the evening, but he does have 5 kids that wear him out from the moment they get home from school. Perhaps she needs a looooong walk after dinner?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Julie, what are your tricks for getting Millie in from the garden? We have lots of frogs in our garden and Willow is forever looking for them behind the wheelbarrow, round the back of the compost bins, behind the piles of bricks etc etc!! She also just loves sniffing about! You would think that after living here for 6 months she would be bored of sniffing things!! She sometimes digs too... little monster!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have trouble getting Enzo in, I worry about him in the garden at night cause of all the nasty slugs! Also he loves a good dig or will just lie there cause he knows it's bed time & doesn't want to say goodnight! I put his "special" treats in a sandwich bag - chicken, small bit's of cheese or something he loves, then open the fridge a shake/crinkle the bag & he comes running in for it then quickly shut the door!


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Poppy is 11 weeks now and has always slept in the evening. She is on the sofa asleep by 730, has a little garden visit at 1030, then sleeps until 730. I think very lucky but I realise she is still a baby and might well much busier as she gets older!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> Julie, what are your tricks for getting Millie in from the garden? We have lots of frogs in our garden and Willow is forever looking for them behind the wheelbarrow, round the back of the compost bins, behind the piles of bricks etc etc!! She also just loves sniffing about! You would think that after living here for 6 months she would be bored of sniffing things!! She sometimes digs too... little monster!


Well the simple one is a little pot of Fish4Dog treats that I rattle. I'm usually in the front room away from the door so she has to come right in. I chuck a couple of treats on the floor and while she's picking them up I close the door.

Or if that fails I leave the door open and go upstairs, hoping that she will eventually follow me up.

Finally if they all fail, I send hubby out and I just go to bed


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a thought but could she be over tired?? 

If shes not getting enough sleep it can make them quite hyperactive .

Buddys fed at 6pm and then he seems to have a mad half hour at 7pm then come 8-9pm hes flat out snoreing (hes had the same routine since a pup).

I know if i thought he was getting too much i would pop him in the crate he would usually have a sleep and carm down.

Sometimes its just like having children you need to give them time out.

Not sure if this will help but its worth a try ??


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is very calm during the evening, usually wants out 2-3 times, putters around and stalls a bit also. He is a sniffer and VERY hard to follow in the dark as he is black!


----------

